# DIY - Double Cup Holder for £4!!!



## zerocake (Jul 4, 2014)

I thought i would share my cup holder build with you nice people 

Like most MK1 owners i really wanted a cup holder. But was not going to pay the ridiculous price for the genuine version. I decided i would fabricate my own.

I searched hundreds of ebay listings looking at ugly cup holders until i found this one:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390858227725










It took 2 weeks to arrive from China but at £3.43 i have zero complaints. First step was to trim and cut the bottom to the shape of the center console. I used an air saw, but a hack saw or dremel could also be used.



















I removed the trim panel that the genuine cup holder sits on and placed it up to the side of the ebay cup holder base and with a pen i drew the curve onto the cup holder. Then i cut along the line with my air saw.

After that i just had to attach the ebay cup holder to the trim panel. I did this using a Stainless Steel M6x70mm Button Head bolt and a M6 Nyloc Nut which cost 50p. I drilled a 6mm hole through the cup holder and into the trim panel.




























And that's it. All i did after was i filled in the screw holes and resprayed it. But that's purely optional.










I'm happy with the end result. The colours tie in with the rest of the interior enough for me not to OCD too much. But the main part is it only cost £4.00!!!

I hope this can help someone else


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Non of your pictures are working on my iPad


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Non of your pictures are working on my iPad


or my PC


----------



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

Pics are a bit slow to load but they load here ok, looks great!

And you're also in Lincolnshire! That's 2 I've counted, including me.


----------



## zerocake (Jul 4, 2014)

Danny1 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Non of your pictures are working on my iPad
> ...


Ive fixed the photos i hope


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yep, for the money that actually looks really good!


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

zerocake said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Working fine for my on IPad, have to say great work, hats off to you, I might even be allowed to do this mod :lol:


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

I have one of these cup holders. I just made a foam surround around the bottom which holds it tightly in place.

They're a decent size for the price.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Danny1 said:


> Yep, for the money that actually looks really good!


You know what that's not bad at all good find and good work.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Good work , thats the best budget cup holder mod I've seen


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Got to agree not bad but back in 2001/2002 you could pick up genuine brand new TT cup holders from the dealers for £8.35


----------



## Greeny2313 (Oct 12, 2014)

Just ordered this, thanks, I've just got a tt and was about to buy an over priced holder till I saw this


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Very good find mate! Gonna be a few people copying you i imagine


----------



## tt8nmanc (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for the details, i think i'll try this


----------



## milinks (Sep 25, 2014)

Think this is a brilliant idea! ... just goes to show that this forum can save you soo much money, and energy  congratuations on this find, and the good news its even cheaper now  thanks a lot for this, its a definate must have! (there must be a loophole in the market for someone to "mass" produce these.. I found that some of the dimpled audi wheel caps are the same cirumference, so just by adding one, and filing a few bits off, you can hide the fixings AND have the audi mark on it as well


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Do you have any pics of the shape you cut out to make it sit onto the handbrake cover panel? Wonder if those people with expensive tax disc holders could use them to fabricate a nice base for themselves on this as well (or could buy 1 or 2 cheap on ebay)?


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Looks great ,especially for the money.

Having said that:
I personally wouldnt bother with one, original which I think looks worse or otherwise.


----------



## kur2y (Apr 19, 2007)

These look OK, just ordered 1

Thanks for posting.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I came on here to laugh at this effort fully expecting a mod up there with smiths b&q key guard .... I am however surprised. 

it actually looks pretty decent. 

Well done that man


----------



## Tigerblood (Oct 1, 2014)

this is f****** fantastic i will be doing this!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Just bought one 8)


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

brilliant! Kudos


----------



## Donay (Sep 30, 2013)

looks great, Didnt know it was optional as mine came with one. You would think a luxury sports car would come with one as a standard piece?


----------



## WALTTON (Apr 24, 2013)

F' ing good effort there pal,it the first have a go one I've seen that I would actully have


----------



## zerocake (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks guys! Im really happy some of you are trying this out. You should post photos of your finished cup holders.


----------



## Kellatron (Oct 13, 2012)

this is genius! have just ordered one


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Looks fantastic for the price :mrgreen:


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

Just bought one, don't have a tt yet though! :lol:


----------



## zerocake (Jul 4, 2014)

andy225tt said:


> Just bought one, don't have a tt yet though! :lol:


 :lol: Thats the spirit!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Ah cancel that, I found another seller that is willing to ship it to me.

Great find though. Looking forward to installing it in the car. Just need to work out whats wrong with my Dremel now.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Well done mate, looks great.


----------



## Neeley1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow, that is something I am definitely doing. Thanks


----------



## zerocake (Jul 4, 2014)

I'll take some more photos of the holder construction today as some have asked. Mainly the cutout shape.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

i thought cup holders were supposed to e within ''easy reach'' this idea looks like you need to put your left arm behind you, meaning you cant see what you are doing.....?


----------



## northern_mike (Feb 2, 2015)

Just bought one myself to do this morn with  Top job that man!

Vorsprung berk Technik


----------



## zerocake (Jul 4, 2014)

infidel.uk said:


> i thought cup holders were supposed to e within ''easy reach'' this idea looks like you need to put your left arm behind you, meaning you cant see what you are doing.....?


The genuine audi cup holder is in the same location.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

zerocake said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> > i thought cup holders were supposed to e within ''easy reach'' this idea looks like you need to put your left arm behind you, meaning you cant see what you are doing.....?
> ...


so equally as cumbersome to use no doubt, lol at least your version is cheaper.


----------



## TrailSeeker (Jan 20, 2013)

Just ordered one of these as I got a armrest there now and noticed you can get it shipped within 24hours for a small charge of £599 :lol:


----------



## leeq61 (Apr 20, 2007)

I've just ordered myself one of these too!! was always tempted with the original TT Cup holder but wasnt paying over £50 for somewhere to place my cup!


----------



## PeterW (Dec 30, 2014)

Great i just both one


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

Cheap at half the price..


----------



## tedwards92 (Aug 4, 2014)

This is genius!
Think I'll be giving this a go!


----------



## VdoubleU (Jan 29, 2015)

That looks great! Pretty close to OEM to be fair.

You got ripped off though, it's £3.32 now :wink:


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

VdoubleU said:


> That looks great! Pretty close to OEM to be fair.
> 
> You got ripped off though, it's £3.32 now :wink:


Plus 50p for the bolt :roll:


----------



## zerocake (Jul 4, 2014)

blz-8027 said:


> VdoubleU said:
> 
> 
> > That looks great! Pretty close to OEM to be fair.
> ...


Yeaaa the price has dropped 10p since i bought mine, so even better value!


----------



## Mr_Smith (Jul 24, 2014)

Mine arrived today; quality is okay (you get what you pay for!) but I wasn't about to pay silly money for a genuine Audi one.

I only have access to a hacksaw and can't imagine I'll do a very good job of cutting it... Any ideas where I can get it cut?

Cheers


----------



## VdoubleU (Jan 29, 2015)

Just ordered mine! Looking forward to having cup holders (the polos didn't come with them  )


----------



## F0X1E (Oct 10, 2014)

Mine arrived today....


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

I am still waiting for mine to be delivered but need it to be converted to a single holder as have arm rest just need to play around with it any ideas would be helpful


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

F0X1E said:


> Mine arrived today....


Just wondering what's the cup size


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

bigdodge said:


> F0X1E said:
> 
> 
> > Mine arrived today....
> ...


QQQ

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news ... ze-5371871


----------



## F0X1E (Oct 10, 2014)

bigdodge said:


> F0X1E said:
> 
> 
> > Mine arrived today....
> ...


Ha ha, I thought that would get a response. Found some old photos recently and that's my better half from 30+ years ago so had to 're-wallpaper' my Desktop.


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

It's a very neatly made holder, but bear in mind that it will be no use if you have already fitted an armrest. Just carefully cut the contour with a pair of curved tin snips having first put it in hot water to soften it and it cuts easily, finish off with with a half round file and then the edge of Stanley knife blade. Toss up whether I fit the cup holder or leave the arm rest. Arm Rest Wins.


----------



## Chris.od (Sep 2, 2013)

Awesome idea and sick of cleaning coffee up in the passenger footwell from the other half 'carefully' resting a drink in the passenger seat then losing it onto the floor so ordered mine.

Cheers for the heads up


----------



## coopers49 (Mar 14, 2015)

Just done mine great success really good forum thanks.


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

Could somebody post a photo of the holder after it was cut and before fitting.

Thanks

Ronnie


----------



## pezzzer1975 (Jul 15, 2014)

Just ordered this aswell, what a great idea and for no money!


----------



## FiveDirty (Apr 12, 2015)

Ordered one of these. Not for me I'm afraid, so if you want one and your driving through Northwich Cheshire during the day, you can call in and get one for FREE and I might even chuck in a brew. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

PM for contact details.


----------



## Benhermannn (Jun 15, 2015)

LIFE SAVER ordered mine waiting for it to arrive and let the fun begin! Can't wait to get it fitted! Thanks a lot


----------



## ochloeo (May 11, 2015)

Errm... Is it possible to install this for those of us who dont have an 'air saw' thanks xx


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

I just did mine roughly with a hack saw (the small ones) its not terribly neat at the bottom but it stays put. I just copied the curve of the tunnel cover to a piece of paper then taped that to the cup holder as a guide. I did measure distances etc to ensure both paper guides were directly opposite and at the same height.


----------



## zerocake (Jul 4, 2014)

So happy this is helping more and more people 



Benhermannn said:


> LIFE SAVER ordered mine waiting for it to arrive and let the fun begin! Can't wait to get it fitted! Thanks a lot


You can use a hacksaw or anything that will cut the plastic. Ive seen a few people not even cut the base to shape and still attach it. Its an option i guess :lol:


----------



## ochloeo (May 11, 2015)

ok thanks, ill give it a go! If I can do it... anyone can :lol: so Ill let you all know  x


----------



## B19WEV (May 21, 2015)

There's one of these on eBay at the moment with the bidding at £31 with a day left!! Madness lol


----------



## Staj09 (Mar 24, 2016)

So my first ever TT mod is complete...so happy with the results!!!

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Purchased!
Didn't want to be left out lol


----------



## Mike_R (Jun 7, 2016)

Absolute genius!

The stealers currently want £127.12 for the official one ... Have ordered one of these off ebay and am going to give it a try!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> I came on here to laugh at this effort fully expecting a mod up there with smiths b&q key guard .... I am however surprised.
> 
> it actually looks pretty decent.
> 
> Well done that man


 Indeed.

I'm not a fan of cup holders but this looks good. 
 And I thought we were never going to speak of the Key Guard Mod ever again. Leave the poor guy alone! :roll:


----------



## Phlukanad (Aug 26, 2016)

Just to keep this thread alive i fitted mine today. All in all very pleased. A couple of points that might be of interest:
* I had to use a 100ml M6 bolt. 70ml as stated by Zerocakes was not long enough. Maybe the design has changed? Even with 100ml there is just enough screw to get the nut on.
* Dont be tempted to over tighten the nut as this changes the curvature of the tunnel piece and it wont fit back on.
Great mod though. Made up!


----------



## gd23 (Oct 21, 2016)

Phlukanad said:


> Just to keep this thread alive i fitted mine today. All in all very pleased. A couple of points that might be of interest:
> * I had to use a 100ml M6 bolt. 70ml as stated by Zerocakes was not long enough. Maybe the design has changed? Even with 100ml there is just enough screw to get the nut on.
> !


Did you cut it so the base sits right down onto the existing panel or did you leave some of the barrel below?


----------



## Phlukanad (Aug 26, 2016)

No i cut the base at both ends after tracing the line of the trim against each side. Word of warning go careful on the cutting. I was a little over exuberant but it came out pretty well in the end.


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

infidel.uk said:


> i thought cup holders were supposed to e within ''easy reach'' this idea looks like you need to put your left arm behind you, meaning you cant see what you are doing.....?


As it's illegal to drink from a cup while driving :!: it doesn't really matter where it's located, just ask the Mrs to get the cup for you :lol:
I've ordered two :lol: :lol:


----------



## gd23 (Oct 21, 2016)

Moonwatcher said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> > i thought cup holders were supposed to e within ''easy reach'' this idea looks like you need to put your left arm behind you, meaning you cant see what you are doing.....?
> ...


It holds cans too, that's not illegal. I did read during the week though that it is illegal to use apple pay or similar when going through the Mcdonalds (or other) drive through unless you turn off ignition and apply handbrake - crazy


----------



## Phlukanad (Aug 26, 2016)

One other point after usage. They are quite shallow so a large bottle might be problematic top-heavy wise.


----------



## stevehaz (Jul 1, 2009)

There's people selling these on eBay for between £10 and £20


----------



## Phlukanad (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes i saw that too. Quite sad don't you think?


----------



## Bouncypete (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks to the OP for this, it's a brilliant find.

I used a countersunk bolt under the silver trim panel to secure mine. It looks much neater.


----------



## Lincs_TT (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanks to the OP! I'd almost given up hope until I found this, no way I was paying £150.! 
Cost me £4 for the holder and £2 for the bolt and nuts.


----------



## Never Ever (Nov 24, 2021)

Hey Guys, I realize I'm a few years late to the game, but is this option still a viable option? If so can someone share a link to the product? I have Sjogrens syndrome, which means I constantly have a dry throat. A drink holder is pretty much a priority for me. Just purchased this little cutie, and I love it, short of that. Or if the are any other more current options- PLEASE let me know, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

